# Tapper friend 4ever!!



## Elles (Apr 6, 2005)

I had a cat called Tapper, she was my pet, a best friend, my baby and my world. Had her since i was 4 years old so we grew up together. Even as i write this tears are falling  It will be 3 years in Augest since she a old cat fell asleep on hay in our shed (dam tears).
I do have a new cat now called jack and he is 4 months old but he will never replace my old friend Tapper (as u can tell i named her when i was 4, she use to scratch and tap on the glass door when she wanted inside- such a smart cat)
I havnt realy talked about this in a while so i feel that sometimes i am still greving and not over her death -is this normal?
Ever since i was litte i thought we would die together her on my knee as i a old lady.

So heres to my best friend that ment every thing to me -ferwell and i will see u around i love u so much xoxoxox 
Ps: I miss your purring at nite that use to help me get to sleep.


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your lose. Your knew friend can never take the place of Tapper, this is true, but he will come to mean just as much to you.
I love the little comp-u-sketch you did of Trapper.


----------



## Elles (Apr 6, 2005)

Hay thank you so much for your support!!
I was abit nervous about shearing my story but glad i did  
I like the little quote thing you hav at the end>


----------

